# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  σειρα βιντεο που λυνουν πολλες αποριες

## abet

http://www.youtube.com/user/Afrotechmods
εδω υπαρχουν εξηγησεις για πολλα θεματα που απορουμε

----------


## tasos51

αν σου πω οτι τα εχω δει ολα !!!!!! :Lol:

----------


## abet

> αν σου πω οτι τα εχω δει ολα !!!!!!



και νομιζω συμφωνεις οτι ειναι τελεια για αρχαριους?

----------


## Inferno

Παρακολουθώ τον αφροτεκ πολύ καιρό. Είναι φοβερός !!! Αξίζει να τον δείτε

----------


## wizard_xrc

και εγω τα εχω δει. Ο τυπος τα σπαει. Για αρχαριους δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει ευκολοτερος τροπος να εξηγησεις κατι...

----------


## Danza

> και νομιζω συμφωνεις οτι ειναι τελεια για αρχαριους?



Λίγο μυαλό να έχεις να σκεφτείς λίγο τα καταλαβαίνεις πολύ εύκολα!
Πχ αυτό το βίντεο για τα τρανζίστορ μου έλυσε πολλές απορίες!

----------


## tasos51

> και νομιζω συμφωνεις οτι ειναι τελεια για αρχαριους?



πολυ καλος ναι συμφωνω μαζι σου

----------


## rep

καθε μερα βλεπω διαφορα βιντεο καποια ειναι αρκετα καλα.
http://www.youtube.com/user/DrPowerE...?feature=watch
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSigna...?feature=watch

----------

